# How can I remove my gutter / apron with out pulling the first row of shingels



## wamyers92 (Jul 1, 2008)

I am trying to replace a section of gutter on the side of my office , standard 6/12 pitch with shingels and I went to remove the gutter to find out they are one piece with about a 4 inch or so gutter apron attached under the Ice and water barrier and shingels is there an easier way to remove this.. I thought about scoring the apron and trying to reuse the parts as a drip edge? will this work or should I do it the hard way and remove it all.


----------



## parkerfairfield (Apr 28, 2007)

wamyers92 said:


> I am trying to replace a section of gutter on the side of my office , standard 6/12 pitch with shingels and I went to remove the gutter to find out they are one piece with about a 4 inch or so gutter apron attached under the Ice and water barrier and shingels is there an easier way to remove this.. I thought about scoring the apron and trying to reuse the parts as a drip edge? will this work or should I do it the hard way and remove it all.


*Some comments/questions:
*Where in the world are you?

You're using terminology that I don't recognize.

What's an apron?

*Advice:
*You wanna replace your gutter? The EASIEST way is 
FIRST to figure out if your gutter is wingless, or has a wing.

If it is wingless, then you can tear off the gutter pretty easily.

I imagine it's got a wing... then you need a sawzall ... and cut off the gutter from the piece that is acting as the 'flashing' - which is the piece on your roof and the piece that then drops into the gutter.
*

Comments?*


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Since you seem to have a gutter with a built in flange, apron, so to speak, and it is covered with the ice and water shield and shingles, you may want to consider a small saw with a metal cutting blade, so as not to distrupt the shingles edges extending directly above the flange of the gutter.

Parker,
A Gutter Apron is the Drip Edge Flashing, which would be a separate piece going approximately 3" under the shingles and about 3" down into the trough of the gutter. It is probably just called something different in California.

Ed


----------



## parkerfairfield (Apr 28, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Since you seem to have a gutter with a built in flange, apron, so to speak, and it is covered with the ice and water shield and shingles, you may want to consider a small saw with a metal cutting blade, so as not to distrupt the shingles edges extending directly above the flange of the gutter.
> 
> Parker,
> A Gutter Apron is the Drip Edge Flashing, which would be a separate piece going approximately 3" under the shingles and about 3" down into the trough of the gutter. It is probably just called something different in California.
> ...


Ed,
Thanks.

You're right ... in California contractors call flashing flashing (not an apron). Another difference is that due to the easy weather here flashing only goes up 1 1/2 inches under shingles, and down into the gutter 1 1/2 inches.


----------

